# 1957 schwinn deluxe cruiser original Chicago collection



## tomsjack (Jun 16, 2018)

*1957 schwinn deluxe cruiser original Chicago collection On Ebay*

*https://www.ebay.com/itm/1957-schwinn-deluxe-cruiser-original-Chicago-collection-Good-condition/252896304508?*


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 16, 2018)

Buyer beware!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 27, 2018)

Yep, no activity in over a year, good feedback but a sign of a gripe from the buyer in it and ONE FEEDBACK POINT. When you make a deal on eBay I don't care what his father says, that deal is a contract. The buyer was likely scammed whether they got the bike or not.


----------



## phantom (Jun 27, 2018)

The seller could have a thousand positive feedbacks and his price is still about $500 to much. It's just a pieced together roller.


----------

